# jetta IV headlight tab repair kit - install help



## weezill (Oct 6, 2001)

I broke my driver's side headlight signal light cover tab. I bought the OEM repair kit, but I can't figure out how to put it on. It's not very obvious....to me 










When I bought it at the VW counter, they had never even heard of it, even though they had it in stock. Also do I have two sets in the package?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I think the instructions are in the Bentley. I thought you just hacked off what was left of the old mounting tabs and then screwed the new ones to the holes below them?


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Headlight Repair kit*

I have a set of lights (just purchased) with a broken tab but have not ordered a repair kit yet.

1. With the lights out of the car, match the repair tab to proper location on the headlight (One tab is longer than the other)
2. Place the screw through the pre-drilled hole of the the repair tab.
3. Rotate the repair tab to match the other unbroken tabs position.
4. On the headlight insert and the (self tapping) screw in the "dimple" (not sure of correct term) *below* where the original tab was on the headlight.

With the lights out of the car, installation will make sense. :beer:


----------



## weezill (Oct 6, 2001)

I'll give that a shot, thanks


----------

